# Small amount of blood in mucus(any reason?)



## FakeTeeth (Jul 12, 2005)

Actually, I did a colonoscopy just several weeks ago when I experienced this situation at that time and everything looks normal. Only 2 spot of my rectum seems not good but the biopsies showed nothing bad(no inflammatory or anything else). But today I have blood streak in mucus again after the movement, though just small amount of it. I am wondering what's the reason for this and is there anyone else has such experience? Thanks for any advice.BTW, I have very mild internal hemoroid...


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2005)

Well then - you've probbo answered your own question - love the name by the way. If the Colonscopy looks OK I'd relax - I have bleeding very occassionally but with external piles. As long as the blood isn't dark or blackish I wouldn't worry.Sue, Manchester


----------



## NancyCat (Jul 16, 1999)

If your colonoscopy was normal as were the biopsies the blood is probably from straining or getting irritated. I love your name, just got a fake tooth (bridge) finished up yesterday. It sure took a long time (3 months + )


----------



## FakeTeeth (Jul 12, 2005)

But when I searched the internet, internal hemoroid only produce blood not along with mucus and mine is like blood streak in mucus. So I am a little nervous about it...


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Mucus doesn't necessarily rule out hemaroids. You produce mucus in there all the time to lubricate stools or sooth irritation.K.


----------



## FakeTeeth (Jul 12, 2005)

Could it produce small smount of blood like streak?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Mucus doesn't produce blood.A hemaroid can produce a streak of blood on a BM.Mucus may be produced because the hemaroid is irritated enough to bleed, or you were passing a stool that was hard and dry so you could pass it, an a stool like that can cause a hemaroid to bleed.K.


----------



## FakeTeeth (Jul 12, 2005)

But actually my stool today was very loose except the beginning is kind of very large...


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Large could do it even if followed by loose.Lots of loose can irritate a hemaroid just as easily as a big stool or hard stool. And loose and mucus often go together as both can result from irritation.anything that stretches, scratches, irritates, bothers, annoys, etc a hemaroid can cause it to bleed.Usually a streak of fresh blood on a stool is a hemaroid, mucus may or may not be present depending on if there is anything going on that would cause you to produce a noticable amount of mucus.If you are this concerned call the doctor, they can look and see if it makes sense that this is all it is, or if they need to take another look-see. But chances are they will tell you it is the hemaroid and not to worry about it.K.


----------



## FakeTeeth (Jul 12, 2005)

in fact, I would say, the thing let me concern most is that the blood was in the mucus...


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I don't think blood mixed in the mucus is really that concerning.Blood mixed in with the stool is usually the only real trigger for concern.After all the same mechanics would tend to deposit the blood and mucus together.When it is mixed into the stool that means it wasn't right as it left the body like it does when there is a bit of mucus or it is streaked on the stool (or seen when you wipe)But if you are that worried call the doctor.K.


----------



## FakeTeeth (Jul 12, 2005)

thank you for your info. I feel much better now, seems it more likes a mental disease than an actually illness...


----------



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

FakeTeeth,I am of the opinion that any visible blood should be reported to your doctor, regardless of what you think the cause may be. I would put a call into either the doctor who did your colonoscopy or your family doctor.Jeff


----------



## FakeTeeth (Jul 12, 2005)

I have done 3 colonoscopy during the last 15 months, the first one showed nothing bad, second one showed there was a small spot of inflammatory area at 30cm up from the anus. The last one showed nothing bad with just two spots at about 5 cm up from the anus not clear and they took biopsies, but no inflammation there. All of the doctors said this is not UC though one suspected it is. I don't know if my case is just a kind of strange, but really let me very uncomfortable.


----------



## 16392 (Oct 7, 2005)

Jeff is right!If it makes you nervous check with your "medicine man" - I believe in better safe than sorry.However, if it is of any comfort to you, I have experienced something similar both with hard and loose stool. Even a small hemaroid, be it internal or external, can bleed if it gets irritated. The fact that it appears to be "fresh" blood streaks in the mucus makes that very likely. If it was blackish and mixed inside the stool that would send me to the ER pronto.


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

i have noticed a wee bit of blood everytime my bowels open, theres always a bit of pain with it too.I thought perhaps it was straining that was causing it.


----------



## 21889 (Oct 10, 2005)

I have had the same problem for a few days now. It's been really scaring me. The first day or too it was a little blood in mucus...tonight it was a lot of blood in a little bit of mucus. Everyone is telling me just to relax that it is probably nothing, but it's been scaring me. My IBS has been very upset, not a lot of D, but feeling of having to go have D and cramping, but not going more than 2 or 3 times a day and it's usually loose. Everyone who has responded to yours has eben helping me calm down a little too. I have also been on an antibiotic for a sinus infection...could that be causing it? What about post nasal drip..can that have an effect on your bowels?


----------



## 19321 (Oct 20, 2005)

Hi everyone, I am new to this group. i'm a 37 year old man and am expieriencing the same problem with a small amount of bright red blood in mucus after a bowel movement here is my story...I had a bout of rectal bleeding a few years ago that stopped except for the occasional small tinge of blood in clear mucus this didn't scare me because i have suffered with anal fissures on and off since i was 8 years old plus my father and 2 older brothers have had rectal bleeding for years and all have been diagnosed with internal hemmoroids via a colonoscopy, so i just figured "me too"then i decided to research rectal bleeding and as i'm sure you guys know most of the stuff on the internet was geared toward colon cancer! it seems that not to long after that i began to notice ibs like symptoms, this scared me even worse i thought for sure i had cancer! this all came to a head in july when it felt as though I had to move my bowels all the time, but either nothing, clear mucus, or a very small amount of stool would come no blood this time however. I would still have at least one "normal" bowel movement a day but i would still have that "need to go feeling" for the rest of the day and night.by this time i was a total wreck breaking down into tears several times a day i have no insurance so i paid out of pocket to see my Dr. he did a digital rectal exam and a stool test for blood both were negative, he said he didn't think it was colon cancer but to put my mind at ease i should have a colonoscopy as soon as i could he also said i should see a physichiatrist because of my mental state. because of this i went into my savings and saw a physichiatrist and was diagnosed with post traumatic stress and depression/anyxiety disorder and put on 400mg of wellbutrin and 50mg of zoloft.after a few weeks this all stopped the "need to go" feeling etc. things really started to look up i even did about 30 of those home f.o.b. test for blood in the stool and all were negative! i thought this may be behind me all untill about a week ago when my stomach went crazy, I was moving my bowels about 4-5 times a day my girlfriend said she thought i got some bad fast food(taco bell is my vice) the night it started. or maybe a virus and give it a few days which i did everything seemed to get back to normal for one day then it started again.i went to see my psychiatrist because my anxiety level was almost were it was in july I went to see him he upped my zoloft to 100mg I asked if this would cause any bowel problems and he said it might but it would taper off that night my stomach went crazy i could hear it sloshing around I went to the bathroom and had a normal movement that went into very loose i had two more very loose bowel movements after that during the night, I kept telling myself that this was because of the zoloft over and over.then i started to pass just clear like mucus it really looked like saliva (sorry for being gross) after doing this about 3 times i noticed a very small amount of blood with the mucus about the size of a pin head i tried to convince myself i was seeing things but after seeing this same thing two more times i dropped one of my home f.o.b. tests in with it and it went positve almost immeadiatly.well that was a day ago i have not been able to stop crying since let alone function, i keep thinking this is cancer the blood, the change in bowel habits,all the excess gas etc. my brother keeps telling me its the "family hemmoroid thing" and my dad and grandfather both suffered with ibs as well as one of my sisters, i am going to go into my savings again and pay out of pocket for a colonoscopy the waiting is killing me! i live in south fl. and we are getting yet another hurricane so that will probably delay this that much more! please if anyone can offer some positiveness maybe they went through this or somthing similar please join this thread!!! I am so scared I have 2 children and one one the way they are absolutely my whole life! i'm so desperate!its funny because I am a retired professional kickboxer, i had over 40 fights some in different countrys etc. so i thought i was resonably tough...this has made me realize how week i really am...(sorry for such a long graphic post)


----------

